

Advice on CSS you'll wish your mother told you - vladocar
http://www.simple-talk.com/content/article.aspx?article=1035

======
kilian
If your first tip consists of a technique that has no effect on IE<8 (as it
doesn't support the inherit value) and don't mention it, then the article is
worth nothing.

Looking at the rest of the 'advice', I'd say that's a reasonable conclusion.
Skip this article.

~~~
fr0man
What is it with all the CSS articles/tutorials out there that rely on
functionality that won't work in IE? I loathe IE with the fiery passion of a
thousand suns, but if your tutorial for an image-free drop shadow technique
won't work in it, you're wasting my time. 90% of my end-users use some form of
IE.

~~~
rimantas
Maybe that means that those arcicles/tutorials are not for you or your end
users. Elsewhere in the world IE has less than 50% share. Also, maybe those
articles/tutorials are not assuming that everything should look the same in
every browser. Maybe some are happy to have rounded corners, drop shadows in
better browsers and think it is acceptable to provide square corners and no
shadows for IE.

<http://dowebsitesneedtolookexactlythesameineverybrowser.com/>

~~~
fr0man
That's fine, but don't sell your tutorial as 'works in every browser'. The
article is giving CSS hints that just won't work in IE<8 (and frankly, I've
had very sketchy luck with 8 as well). That creates more work than it saves in
some cases.

Where has IE fallen below 50%? I'd like to move there.

------
jackrabbit
This is an awful article...

The author should learn about CSS shorthand for a start..

------
emehrkay
Css selector precedence

[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=css+selector+precedence&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

------
robin_reala
Finally, a CSS submission to Hacker News that has modern, and more importantly
good practise suggestions. More of these please!

